
Medium going after hackernoon contributors as they move off Medium - raiyu
https://twitter.com/hackernoon/status/1105290961100259328
======
exolymph
Am I missing something? The link doesn't seem to demonstrate Medium going
after Hacker Noon contributors.

------
skilled
Here is more context;

[https://mobile.twitter.com/garrytan/status/11053119390668840...](https://mobile.twitter.com/garrytan/status/1105311939066884096)

------
firasd
I don't agree with this framing of Medium as the bad guy here. I posted
articles to Medium (for distribution.) Hacker Noon requested that my articles
by included in their publication, and I accepted (for the distribution!) Now
if Hacker Noon is trying to take my articles and publish them separately from
Medium, I appreciate the heads up from Medium that something different is
going on.

Also, this email is in response to a legal agreement sent out by Hacker Noon
to contributors, asking for agreement to Hacker Noon's new terms of service.

~~~
smooke
Hey David from Hackernoon here. There are not good guys and bad guys. Its just
changing business interests. Medium blocked our revenue stream (weekly
sponsor) while continuing to run pop up ads on site to create medium accounts.
To be a sustainable business, independent publications can not depend on
medium's content management system. Also, request a story is a function that
hasnt existed for years. Overall, the vast majority of links to hacker noon
stories go to hackernoon.com, and we are asking the community to opt-in to
keeping their stories where they are at hackernoon.com/story-title.

